# AIU-0888 Lucidum



## Lucidum (Jun 10, 2010)

Name: AIU-0888- Advanced Infiltration Unit Oh-Triple Eight, code named "Lucidum" or "Lucid" for short
Species: Speciesless, "Blank Slate" style chimera
Sex: Sexless
Gender: Undecided
Height: 5'4" 
Weight: 135-ish lbs
Bio: A government military experiment to create the ultimate infiltration unit. Triple-Eight, as it's commonly called- although it prefers its chosen name "Lucidum"- is a genetic blank slate. An anthropormorphic being with ebony fur and characteristic silver, reflective eyes, it has no distinct species, instead being created of pure, base fur- DNA. It was created to have no distinct sexual characteristics, being neither male nor female. Its only "sexual" organs are its mouth and it's anus, through which it can sample the DNA of those it seduces (usually through cum or other juices). Once DNA has been sampled, it begins to adopt characteristics of the sample, so for example a feline sample would allow Lucidum to begin adopting feline traits. In addition, sexual characteristics and inherited behavioural traits such as nymphomania or addictions are also inherited through sampling. If the target is a female tiger, for instance, and 888 samples their DNA enough, it will become female, slowly forming breasts and a vagina, as well as gradually becoming feline in species with orange and black (or white and black) striped fur. Complete sampling of the targets' entire genetic code will result in 0888 becoming an exact duplicate of the target, with the intention of being implanted by the military to replace them for tactical purposes. Complete sampling requires daily sampling over the course of at least a month. Alternatively, the AIU-0888 is engineered with exceptionally pliable and stretchable skin, as well as a body-design similiar to that of a snake. It is able to accomodate objects (including furs) of up to three times its weight and size within its body cavity, thereby allowing it to vore or unbirth (if currently female) the target and absorb their entire genetic code directly and forceably. However, this method is extremely taxing on Lucidum's physiology, allowing it to become an exact duplicate of the sampled fur after digesting or absorbing them, but only temporarily. 

*additional note: constant sampling of DNA through any method results in semi-permanent inclusion of target DNA into Lucidum's genetic code. Physiological and sexual traits will eventually become a complete part of 0888's default form, though all normal abilities are still apparent and permanent.


----------



## Lucidum (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, that be my fursona idea thus far, kinda complicated and/or vague, but intended to make the best use of every one of my fetishes :3


----------



## Lucidum (Jun 18, 2010)

Nothing? Really? >w<


----------



## Boondawks (Jun 18, 2010)

This isn't a fursona.

Its a robot.


----------



## Lucidum (Jun 19, 2010)

~_~ screw you, it's a character concept, you douchebag. It isn't a robot, it's not any weirder than Nakomis or one of Nek0Gami's LGDs.


----------



## Icky (Jun 19, 2010)

Lucidum said:


> ~_~ screw you, it's a character concept, you douchebag. It isn't a robot, it's not any weirder than Nakomis or one of Nek0Gami's LGDs.


Hey, if you want people to read your stuff, try 

1) Not being a bitch
2) Not posting a wall of text
3) Not whining when nobody cares, and 
4) Not being a bitch.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Sooo, it's a fetish beast?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to have to say that no one cares about your fetish robot-sona.

Also, how can you expect some freak of nature robot with no genitals to seduce someone? 

Or does one of the scientists have to take one for the team and sleep with the freak first so it can then assume the role.


----------



## Luca (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm so tempted to post the whatthefuckamireading.jpg right now. But wont because I fear an infraction. So instead ill just link it.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 19, 2010)

So... It's like an extremely complicated animorph?

I kinda like the base concept. The whole dna sample, government infiltration thing. Just not a fan of the whole sexual fetish thing.


----------



## Ames (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sooo, it's a fetish beast?


 
Developed by the government... 

oooooohhhh conspiracy......


----------



## chrest (Jun 19, 2010)

ouch, a machine made to quench your fetishes? They build those now you know.
Enjoy: www.extremerestraints.com â€º Fucking Machines

XDDDDDDD


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

chrest said:


> ouch, a machine made to quench your fetishes? They build those now you know.
> Enjoy: www.extremerestraints.com â€º Fucking Machines
> 
> XDDDDDDD


 Oh murr


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh murr


 You should not be clicking that link young lady >:[


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You should not be clicking that link young lady >:[


 I have a bad habit of clicking links


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have a bad habit of clicking links


 I can empathize. Curiosity blinded the cat D:


----------



## Lucidum (Jun 19, 2010)

*shrug* fair enough on the commentary. Although to be fair in my own defense, I am planning on developing the character into someone deep and meaningful who refelcts my own personality, not just my fetishes.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 19, 2010)

Lucidum said:


> *shrug* fair enough on the commentary. Although to be fair in my own defense, I am planning on developing the character into someone deep and meaningful who refelcts my own personality, not just my fetishes.


 
Also fair enough. And I'm serious when I say the concept is interesting to me. I'd love to see what develops personality and depth wise.


----------



## Lucidum (Jun 19, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> Also fair enough. And I'm serious when I say the concept is interesting to me. I'd love to see what develops personality and depth wise.


 
Thank you ^^ I really appreciate the positive feedback.


----------

